# Identifying load and line wires on a receptacle



## sabarker (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a receptacle that has a continuous wire loop around each neutral terminal and hot terminal. Both continue downstream to the next receptacle. Only 1 wire goes in and out of each side, making a total of 2 wires going thru the receptacle. I want to replace this receptacle with a GFCI receptacle. For a GFCI receptacle I need a 4 wires, (2 for the line and 2 for the load.) Do I cut the single wire loop on each side of the old receptacle and identify which is the line side and which is the load? Does this give me my 4 required wires for the GFCI?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your profile says you're an EC.

No offense, but this is first year stuff.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

your profile says you are an electrical contractor. I'm curious - what kind of electrical work do you do ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

